# Water level sensor



## Dor A (Jan 6, 2021)

"BOYU" Water Level Sensor combined with Lelit PL41/PL42 water tank.
Receive a sound and a lighting alerts, when the water in the tank is about to run out or about to overflow:

See on YouTube 

"Xiaomi/Aqara" Water Leak/Level Sensor combined with Lelit PL41/PL42 water tank.
Receive a sound and a lighting alerts, even a message to your cell phone, when the water in the tank is about to run out:

See on YouTube


----------

